# NE Scotland Meet Aug 2012



## Derekh929

Ok guy's got some date's for you to kick start this to see how many want to attend , I'm based in Fraserburgh and have a BMW that needs machine polished.
Plenty of space on site and have enough space for approx 14 to 16 cars on site and street quiet, but if you could travel together would be better.

Here goes i think Sunday may be best as some work on Saturday's and sometimes family commitments for the older members like me.
August
5th

12th

19th 

Please can you put your name's on a list with the date's that's best and we will have to go with the majority or try to sort something out say a Saturday 

I will manage to get some refreshments and Bacon Bap's (Roll's for those in Aberdeen) and Cotter :lol:
Double garage and all the gear needed but if anyone has a nice rotary and knows what they are doing they could give me some tips so would be great to have an experienced guy present so he could educate me and others , and i have loads of gear to try out.

All welcome and i will put out some Pm's to see how many keen on this as may try to get a company involved if at all possible bit this may be hard with timescales and would depend on the numbers. i have good PW and Compressor if anyone needs to do anything on the day and plenty of tools.


Any idea's and suggestions fire away and are you up for this guy's as been a while since the last one, thanks Derek


----------



## CraigQQ

I'd be up for this.. train journey ftw.. festool box is huge but I can make it work :lol: 

august 12th or 19th for me... I know I am supposed to do SOMETHING on august 5th but for the life of me I can't remember what!!!


AHHH... just remembered, it's the maxolen meet on the 5th and I agreed to it first :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> I'd be up for this.. train journey ftw.. festool box is huge but I can make it work :lol:
> 
> august 12th or 19th for me... I know I am supposed to do SOMETHING on august 5th but for the life of me I can't remember what!!!
> 
> AHHH... just remembered, it's the maxolen meet on the 5th and I agreed to it first :lol:


Sounds good Craig i will keep you posted, thanks derek


----------



## cotter

Cant do 5 or 19, could possibly do 12th. Have a job on the 4th in the next street to you Derek, so could pop in briefly if it was then? I'll pop in and say hi even if there's no meet lol


----------



## Derekh929

cotter said:


> Cant do 5 or 19, could possibly do 12th. Have a job on the 4th in the next street to you Derek, so could pop in briefly if it was then? I'll pop in and say hi even if there's no meet lol


Hi Cotter thanks , pop in past on 4th don't think we will be anywhere far but remind me the day before TBH the 12th is likely the best for me or 19th as 5th likely to soon but we will see what happens


----------



## CraigQQ

so far 12th sounds perfect  suits me and cotter  

since theres 2 people commented so far I declare that the majority :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> so far 12th sounds perfect  suits me and cotter
> 
> since theres 2 people commented so far I declare that the majority :lol:


Steady on :lol: well 12th would be great with me as well we will see how it goes:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

derbigofast said:


> would have to be the 19th for me


Thanks we will see how it goes will everyone thanks


----------



## Will_G

12th would be good for me Derek i'm out on the Saturday's 4th and 18th and don't think I'd be fit to drive up the road


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> 12th would be good for me Derek i'm out on the Saturday's 4th and 18th and don't think I'd be fit to drive up the road


Thanks Will for your input , and wise not to drive the day after a big night out


----------



## amiller

I'd love to make this- will try and find out nearer the time. Craig- if I'm going up you fancy staying over up at the wee cottage for the night? I can show you my famous espresso martini's! :lol:


----------



## cotter

amiller said:


> I'd love to make this- will try and find out nearer the time. Craig- if I'm going up you fancy staying over up at the wee cottage for the night? I can show you my famous espresso martini's! :lol:


Awwwww, bromance! Craig, you are a tart tho, what will RP think? :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

amiller said:


> I'd love to make this- will try and find out nearer the time. Craig- if I'm going up you fancy staying over up at the wee cottage for the night? I can show you my famous espresso martini's! :lol:


Andy that sounds a great idea hope you can make it, good chat up line so you make a lovely cup of coffee


----------



## CraigQQ

amiller said:


> I'd love to make this- will try and find out nearer the time. Craig- if I'm going up you fancy staying over up at the wee cottage for the night? I can show you my famous espresso martini's! :lol:


sure thing, let me know..
just no strings attached yeah :argie:

:lol:!!!!



cotter said:


> Awwwww, bromance! Craig, you are a tart tho, what will RP think? :lol:


me and RP have an open relationship.. he's too much man for just one person

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Keen for any date at all. Whichever is easiest.


----------



## CraigQQ

alan_mcc said:


> Keen for any date at all. Whichever is easiest.


no your not keen for any date :lol: if you pick the 12th, both me and cotter can come :lol: 
pick the 12th pick the 12th pick the 12th pick the 12th pick the 12th pick the 12th 

on the 19th me and cotter have a man date so can't come along :lol:


----------



## _Jaf

12th and 19th are best for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Alan so far 5 possible for the 12th so looking towards this at present


----------



## Derekh929

_Jaf said:


> 12th and 19th are best for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Jaf leaning towards the 12th so far so will keep you posted


----------



## cotter

CraigQQ said:


> on the 19th me and cotter have a man date so can't come along :lol:


Ssssshhhhh, I booked amillers love nest under the name of Smith so he wouldn't know it was us, and get jealous....... :wall:


----------



## CraigQQ

:wall: sorry sweetheart.... 



:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

I see my new match service is working great LoL


----------



## cotter

CraigQQ said:


> :wall: sorry sweetheart....
> 
> :lol:


Packet of Jaffa cakes and I'll forgive you sweety


----------



## CraigQQ

well if Derek makes it the 12th I'll bring you some jaffa cakes :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford

a keen if i am home for sure i just want to sit in ur shed haha


----------



## Deeg

Alright folks,

19th would be only option for me.... Dont want to brag but I'll be cruising the Caribbean the other 2 weeks!   :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

cotter said:


> Packet of Jaffa cakes and I'll forgive you sweety


Tried that with the wife and she through them at me what have i done wrong:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

EthanCrawford said:


> a keen if i am home for sure i just want to sit in ur shed haha


you will be able to get a game o pool and sit in the shed if you like:thumb:


----------



## afcbob

Am waiting to see what weekend the wife is off so i can off load the kids.


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guy's looks like the 12th August is going to be best so let's go with that i will start a list


1. Alan_mcc
2. CraigQQ
3. AMiller ?
4.Jaf
4.Cotter
5. EthanCrawford (If Home)
6.Will_G
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## afcbob

1. Alan_mcc
2. CraigQQ
3. AMiller ?
4.Jaf
4.Cotter
5. EthanCrawford (If Home)
6.Will_G
7.Afcbob
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> well if Derek makes it the 12th I'll bring you some jaffa cakes :lol:


Better get the Jaffa Cakes then Tesco good deal on triple pack at moment :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: can't buy them yet.. will be stale by the 12th :lol:

see you then derek :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: can't buy them yet.. will be stale by the 12th :lol:
> 
> see you then derek :thumb:


Got the BMW back yesterday from the paint job that was getting done great result and he managed to machine out a really bad scuff on the bumper so all ready:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

sounds good.. 

I'm just planning on sitting in the shed playing pool anyway... none of that hard work business.. leave that to cotter :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> sounds good..
> 
> I'm just planning on sitting in the shed playing pool anyway... none of that hard work business.. leave that to cotter :lol:


I'm sure Cotter will love that , i was hopping you would give me a quick tips on my machine polishing in between pool and bacon ROLLS its 20 plus years since i worked a DA for doing paint work on cars i used to repair so may be a bit rusty:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Anymore in NE Scotland want to join in the NE Scotland Meet Bacon rolls ,beer if you are not driving and the detailing is finished preferably, also a game of Pool. And entertainment from cotter and his Crew, sounds like a band that.


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> I'm sure Cotter will love that , i was hopping you would give me a quick tips on my machine polishing in between pool and bacon ROLLS its 20 plus years since i worked a DA for doing paint work on cars i used to repair so may be a bit rusty:thumb:


ofcourse  hhhhhmmmmmm bacon!! :lol: (and yes.. its Bacon ROLLS!! )

I'm even bringing the festooooool :lol:

20 years... I'd be 2! :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> ofcourse  hhhhhmmmmmm bacon!! :lol: (and yes.. its Bacon ROLLS!! )
> 
> I'm even bringing the festooooool :lol:
> 
> 20 years... I'd be 2! :lol:


That was back with we did some twin Packing a MK 1 Capri and a Opel Manta Berlaneta White with Black Vinyl Roof old timer's know but nice in their Day
Festool sounds fantastic but don't convert me i spent enough on Detailing Gear :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

you'll be on the phone to matt at i4d ordering a rap150 by the time I leave :lol:


----------



## cotter

CraigQQ said:


> sounds good..
> 
> I'm just planning on sitting in the shed playing pool anyway... none of that hard work business.. leave that to cotter :lol:


I dont think so! I'm just there to up the glamorous count, and check that the quality of the bacon rolls hasn't dropped :lol: Oh, and to enjoy some Jaffa cakes :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

HAHA!! :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> you'll be on the phone to matt at i4d ordering a rap150 by the time I leave :lol:


Hope not that might be costly as would end in Divorce:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

cotter said:


> I dont think so! I'm just there to up the glamorous count, and check that the quality of the bacon rolls hasn't dropped :lol: Oh, and to enjoy some Jaffa cakes :lol:


Quality never drops always improves:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

ooooft... these best be jaw dropping bacon *rolls* all the hype!! :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> ooooft... these best be jaw dropping bacon *rolls* all the hype!! :lol:


these are no ordinary bacon rolls they are NE Scotland Meet Bacon Rolls:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol:


----------



## JenJen

Ohhh count me in  im free when ever


----------



## Derekh929

JenJen said:


> Ohhh count me in  im free when ever


Hi Jen add your name to the list 12th Aug is the date at the Broch thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

1. Alan_mcc
2. CraigQQ
3. Rotrax
4.Jaf
5.
6. EthanCrawford (If Home)
7.Will_G
8.Afcbob
9.Jen Jen
10.
11.
12.


----------



## Ali

Meeting where? The Broch? As in Fraserburgh?


----------



## amiller

The 12th is the only weekend I can't make this as it happens.


----------



## CraigQQ

come on andy... just blow off the previous engagment :lol:


----------



## cotter

CraigQQ said:


> come on andy... just blow off the previous engagment :lol:


Bad choice of phrase given that he'd asked you if you fancied a weekend in the Gamrie love nest... :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

HAHA!!! :lol:

poor choice indeed!


----------



## JenJen

Gamrie love nest? What am I missing?


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> HAHA!!! :lol:
> 
> poor choice indeed!


Spade a hole come to mind :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

amiller said:


> The 12th is the only weekend I can't make this as it happens.


I'm sure if your can change your less important engagement:thumb:
or you may have just saved another pig's life


----------



## Derekh929

Ali said:


> Meeting where? The Broch? As in Fraserburgh?


Ali that's correct at my place in the broch your welcome along if you want


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> I'm sure if your can change your less important engagement:thumb:
> or you may have just saved another pig's life


yeah.. he just about ate the fife meet oota hoose and hame!!


----------



## Derekh929

JenJen said:


> Gamrie love nest? What am I missing?


Jen look earlier in the thread and you will see the relationship develop and end:lol:


----------



## JenJen

Sorry I'm washing my hair don't have enough time


----------



## Derekh929

JenJen said:


> Sorry I'm washing my hair don't have enough time


Yes Jen important to look your best for the meet as alo't of the guys visiting will have made the effort i'm sure:lol:


----------



## cotter

Sorry guys, I'm going to have to pull out, ooh er missus. Work gets in the way yet again lol

Craig, don't be too upset, we'll sort out another cosy weekend, just you, me and some Jaffa Cakes :argie:


----------



## Derekh929

Work comes first catch you next time , looks like some spare Jaffa's Craig


----------



## CraigQQ

cotter said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going to have to pull out, ooh er missus. Work gets in the way yet again lol
> 
> Craig, don't be too upset, we'll sort out another cosy weekend, just you, me and some Jaffa Cakes :argie:


gutted :lol:

see you on the 19th for out cossie weekend at the love nest though  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cotter

CraigQQ said:


> gutted :lol:
> 
> see you on the 19th for out cossie weekend at the love nest though  :lol::lol::lol:


You betcha!


----------



## CraigQQ

Derek, your Aeolus dryer arrived today mate.. will see you with it on the 12th :thumb:


----------



## Rotrax

Hey guys, not been on the forum for awhile :detailer:

Count me in Derek :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

be good to see you justin. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Rotrax said:


> Hey guys, not been on the forum for awhile :detailer:
> 
> Count me in Derek :thumb:


Hi Justin that's great see you on the 12th are you still just out the road?


----------



## Derekh929

Anymore want to come. Along updated list for 12th Aug meet


1. Alan_mcc
2. CraigQQ
3. Rotrax
4.Jaf
5.
6. EthanCrawford (If Home)
7.Will_G
8.Afcbob
9.Jen Jen
10.
11.
12.


----------



## Rotrax

Derekh929 said:


> Hi Justin that's great see you on the 12th are you still just out the road?


Yeah not far from you now, I still have major house renovating going on :thumb:

Cya on 12th.


----------



## JenJen

I think I will be here, not 100% sure as my current family life is up in the air caring for my grandmother just now so playing everything by ear but fingers crossed


----------



## AMDetails

gutted 

just seen this. were at Brodie classic car show. 

hopefully make the next one. 

free19th if poss. 

al


----------



## afcbob

If anyone wants a lift i have a spare seat in my van from Aberdeen


----------



## Derekh929

AMDetails said:


> gutted
> 
> just seen this. were at Brodie classic car show.
> 
> hopefully make the next one.
> 
> free19th if poss.
> 
> al


Hi that's a pity catch you next time al , enjoy the show Brodie Classic is this something New?


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guy's and girls i have sent pm's to you all with my address and contact details encase get lost just call landline i will guide you in, i will be starting after 9am but aware some of you are coming a long way so we will see you when you arrive.
I will try to get the BM all done and clayed on Sat so ready to get machine pollished and wheels where done before holidays took them all off so another job all done.
Look forward to seeing you all on Sunday and pig has been fattened and is ready, so if any other's would like to come you are welcome


----------



## AMDetails

Derekh929 said:


> Hi that's a pity catch you next time al , enjoy the show Brodie Classic is this something New?


Brodie classic car show. were hitting as many as possible in the highlands its all good pr


----------



## Derekh929

AMDetails said:


> Brodie classic car show. were hitting as many as possible in the highlands its all good pr


Have to agree that getting in and about all local events to build name awareness is great


----------



## AMDetails

pm me the details. we may pop by in the van after.


----------



## CraigQQ

I'll be there about 9am derek :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> I'll be there about 9am derek :thumb:


Early start for you then Craig, i hope i have got my energy back after all this painting and diy over the last 2 & half weeks knackered, hope to get into the car mode on Friday though


----------



## CraigQQ

lol well I'll be working from tomorrow until saturday.. so if I show up looking like Frankenstein you'll know why :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> lol well I'll be working from tomorrow until saturday.. so if I show up looking like Frankenstein you'll know why :lol:


Should be fine at your age used to do 72 hours with no sleep when engineer on the trawlers:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: I can manage about 48 hours..


----------



## Derekh929

Ok Guys and Girls has anyone got a PTG they could bring along for the day if possible, that would be great , thanks Derek


----------



## Will_G

Derek, I've got one so I'll take it along maybe best someone else takes another one just in case though


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> Derek, I've got one so I'll take it along maybe best someone else takes another one just in case though


Thanks Will, Craig has one but only a temp one as can't locate his good one since his move,and i said i would see if anyone else has one just encase, thanks for that see you Sunday


----------



## AllanF

WOuld have loved to visit, if allowed, but im racing on saturday and sunday.... ill try and visit more events in Scotland now i have a little time!


----------



## Derekh929

Allan if you were not racing you would be very welcome to come along anytime


----------



## Derekh929

See you Sunday guys and anymore that wants to join the fun


----------



## Patrickm

Considering coming along to this on sunday if thats OK? :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

See you there Derek. Will probably be there around 9am.


----------



## CraigQQ

should be good.. especially the bacon  :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Maxolen UK said:


> Considering coming along to this on sunday if thats OK? :thumb:


If you can make it that would be great all welcome up in NE Scotland Meet:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> should be good.. especially the bacon  :lol:


Cut the throat tonight should get it ready in time:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

gonna need more than one Derek 

just spoke to pat on the phone, he's gonna find out tomorrow if he can make it :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> gonna need more than one Derek
> 
> just spoke to pat on the phone, he's gonna find out tomorrow if he can make it :thumb:


I will Russel one up few farms close by :lol:

Would be great if Pat can come would he come up with you?


----------



## Derekh929

Well anybody else up for this on Sunday as you are welcome along


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> I will Russel one up few farms close by :lol:
> 
> Would be great if Pat can come would he come up with you?


sound's like a plan.. will the farmer not notice? :lol:

think he would be taking the other route from me :thumb: 
he's in paisley, so probably take the m80 onto the a90.
whereas I'll take the forth bridge onto the a90


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> sound's like a plan.. will the farmer not notice? :lol:
> 
> think he would be taking the other route from me :thumb:
> he's in paisley, so probably take the m80 onto the a90.
> whereas I'll take the forth bridge onto the a90


lot's of pigs round here sure one won't hurt:lol:


----------



## singlespeed

I popped into AMDetails yesterday and he mentioned this 

I'll head over if thats OK Derek. 


Could be the start of the downward spiral into detailing again


----------



## Derekh929

Yes your welcome along been a few pull out as working etc I have pmed you details


----------



## singlespeed

Offshore work does tend to screw up plans. Even the best laid ones aren't immune to it


----------



## Derekh929

singlespeed said:


> Offshore work does tend to screw up plans. Even the best laid ones aren't immune to it


20 years ago I was an Enginer on trawlers and often missed stuff but made up for it when got home


----------



## CraigQQ

I'll be setting off soonish, see you all when I arrive :thumb:


----------



## cotter

Gutted I can't come along for the banter. If anyone fancies dropping off a bacon buttie on the way home through Aberdeen... :lol:

Hope it's a good day, I'm sure it will be


----------



## JenJen

Am I missing a meeting time?


----------



## _Jaf

Alan and I should be leaving very soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alan_mcc

Just home after going to Peterhead. Good day all cheers Derek for hosting.


----------



## _Jaf

I'm like Alan, just home, thanks Derek and everyone who was there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Well what can i say , my Bm is looking fantastic and had a great day, i will start with a massive thanks to Craig for not only driving the the way from the SE Side of Edinburgh for the meet but taking up some goods that i got delivered to him as was cheaper , and he gave me a steamer he did not use, along with some gear to try , and some expert guidance when working on my car, and his hard work on my car and a credit to the younger generation i could go on. And had a good banter and can learn alot from a very knowledgeable guy that freely offered his honest advice.
Next up Pat from Maxolen that drove up at short notice from Glasgow for the day with a van load of his new goodies to try out and make my motor look fantastic what a great guy nothing to much trouble and we tried the new pads and polish combo's and simple to use, along with 3 machine's he had for us all to try and did some demo's on his other products and i have to same some cracking stuff and good luck with new website. 
Next Neil at last minute came down from Elgin and did a whole side of my can and enjoyed the chat and banter and big help on the day hope i did not take advantage to much.
Next Alan & Joseph to very pleasent you guys and good crack and thanks for your help hope you had a good day guys i enjoyed it anyway and my car is looking fantastic and anytime any of you are up this way you are welcome in for your tea.

I will try this week to post up some pics on took a few as was busy trying to get it all done and learn as much as possible from people the know their stuff.

Your help and advice was very much appreciated Craig, Pat & Neil 

Next thanks to Jen & Russ for coming through from Aberdeen good to meet Russ hope i got his name right and hope he enjoyed a day with detailers.

Hope i have not missed anyone


----------



## JenJen

Yes, thanks for the awesome day folks.

We also had a 20year old virgin - so just to mark the event...


















Here's some pics taken today, enjoy

Derek's BMW


























My Arse4 getting its bonnet wet sanded


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Just home after going to Peterhead. Good day all cheers Derek for hosting.


Thanks Guys hope you did not get chatted up in mac's fae the young Blue Toon girls and that's for come down guys welcome anytime


----------



## Derekh929

JenJen said:


> Yes, thanks for the awesome day folks.
> 
> We also had a 20year old virgin - so just to mark the event...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some pics taken today, enjoy
> 
> Derek's BMW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Arse4 getting its bonnet wet sanded


Thanks for getting my Baldy patch a few times Joseph:lol: and the pics are great thanks for taking them as i hardly had time to take any, and that was just after finishing down no wax or coating applied at that point


----------



## _Jaf

Thats jens pics not mine yett, just away to lob mine to the pc hahaa


----------



## Derekh929

_Jaf said:


> Thats jens pics not mine yett, just away to lob mine to the pc hahaa


Sorry Joseph missed that


----------



## Derekh929

JenJen said:


> Yes, thanks for the awesome day folks.
> 
> We also had a 20year old virgin - so just to mark the event...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some pics taken today, enjoy
> 
> Derek's BMW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Arse4 getting its bonnet wet sanded


I will get it right this time Jen sorry , thanks for the cracking pics you took very pleased


----------



## JenJen

Well "Ross" took most of them


----------



## Derekh929

JenJen said:


> Well "Ross" took most of them


Very honest of you and i think Ross got it right know should take up detailing as he has a great eye for go pics , thanks Ross


----------



## _Jaf

15 images incoming! Anyone want reg's removed just give me a shout and I'll put up regless photos


----------



## Will_G

Looks like a good day had by all. Sorry couldn't make it in the end Derek but my family are a pita when it comes to looking after my wee one (even though it was arranged lol). Would have loved to have seen some of the products and machines in action


----------



## _Jaf

The setting









The 2.0 TDI 









Mid Correction









Alan doing Alfie proud









The twingo I'm quite fond of 

























Love the OCD









After Correction

















Then we discovered the white pen...

















Aggressive.









And the products...









If anyones wanting any of them full res just tell me 

Had a magic day, thanks everyone


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> Looks like a good day had by all. Sorry couldn't make it in the end Derek but my family are a pita when it comes to looking after my wee one (even though it was arranged lol). Would have loved to have seen some of the products and machines in action


Will i know how you feel had the same happen to myself but will catch up with you on the next one and i will give you a shout when i get round to doing the Mini:thumb: as really enjoyed maching


----------



## Derekh929

_Jaf said:


> The setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2.0 TDI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid Correction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan doing Alfie proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twingo I'm quite fond of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the OCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Correction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we discovered the white pen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the products...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyones wanting any of them full res just tell me
> 
> Had a magic day, thanks everyone


Thanks Joseph never even noticed you take these and you got a pic of all The great new Maxolen gear we tried out :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Joseph Pat will like pics 9, 10 , 14 & 15 i think


----------



## _Jaf

I'll email him the pics tomorrow, got his email from his business card , im off for the night, bye guys


----------



## CraigQQ

got home at 11:30pm on the button.

3 and a half hours to get home.

thanks to derek and his wife for the brilliant hospitality... Derek, could have stood there chatting all night haha.. but had to get home away from that bloody aberdeenshire cauld weather :lol:

cheers to everyone that came, especially pat for bringing us lots of stuff to play with and neil for doing all the work :lol:

the chalk pen turned out some of the best entertainment all day :lol:


----------



## singlespeed

The closing ceremony was not far off starting after I was home with the inevitable take away. So, a slightly late thanks to Derek and his Mrs for the coffee and butties durring the day.



Jaf said:


>


Could we have saved a days work and just got the Demon Shine out instead 

Thanks also to Pat and Craig for the advice and use of some different kit which may have re-kindled my interest in detailing. Also, everyone else that made it a good day and worth the trip down :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

even though you had lost the interest in detailing, that wee twingo still looked brilliant :thumb:

damn.. I must have missed the demon shine, could have been in and out in 15 minutes job done :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

singlespeed said:


> The closing ceremony was not far off starting after I was home with the inevitable take away. So, a slightly late thanks to Derek and his Mrs for the coffee and butties durring the day.
> 
> Could we have saved a days work and just got the Demon Shine out instead
> 
> Thanks also to Pat and Craig for the advice and use of some different kit which may have re-kindled my interest in detailing. Also, everyone else that made it a good day and worth the trip down :thumb:


Yes Neil Demon shine would have saved the sore back this morning :lol:
And yes it was great to have advice and help and don't forget yourself thank you for your advice and input as well very helpful and welcome to pop in if down this way again and will give you a shout if having another meet in future, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> even though you had lost the interest in detailing, that wee twingo still looked brilliant :thumb:
> 
> damn.. I must have missed the demon shine, could have been in and out in 15 minutes job done :lol:


Aye Twingo looks very smart like those pressed plates, and i clean forgot about the demon shine:lol:


----------



## Patrickm

Thanks for your hospitality Derek, great to meet a few new guys and put names to faces. It was a monster road trip for a sunday but worth the banter, hows she looking this morning?


----------



## Spoony

Looks good folks, shame it's too far away for me!

Did you correct the BMW using the PM system alone? If so what did you make of it, did you also use the Maxolen pads? I quite like these, particularly the pink one!


----------



## CraigQQ

1... no it isn't too far away lazy bugger  pat made it!

yes, polished using the pm system alone... why am I not surprised you like the pink one   
it was a tough task for it, the paint was concrete :lol: left a nice gloss though.


----------



## Doug_M

Looks like a good day. 
Shame i missed it, wasnt home till 9pm :/ 
Next time! Ha


----------



## Derekh929

Maxolen UK said:


> Thanks for your hospitality Derek, great to meet a few new guys and put names to faces. It was a monster road trip for a sunday but worth the banter, hows she looking this morning?


Looks fantastic , thanks to all the new Maxolen Goodies you let us try on it, Joseph was going to PM you some pics and i will try to get the few i took posted up, results are clear to see in some of the pics other's took on the day very pleased Pat and glad you made the effort up well appreciated


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Looks like a good day.
> Shame i missed it, wasnt home till 9pm :/
> Next time! Ha


Hi Doug will give you a shout when we set something up again:thumb:


----------



## Doug_M

Derekh929 said:


> Hi Doug will give you a shout when we set something up again:thumb:


Cheers man!


----------



## Derekh929

Do you know this man very helpful brings a van load of expensive toys to play with at the NE Scotland Scotland Meet










Alfie Cheyne's right hand man surveying the work










Pat of Maxolen in action with his big foot cracking machine and some fall out remover did a great cleansing job will be getting some of this as looks great for wheels etc










The every helpful Craig in Action with the Festool










Ross on the machine for the first time doing a good job under the watchful eye of Neil that did a power of work as well










Two young guys working hard, making sure Me, Pat , Craig & Neil don't miss bit's , well maybe me missing bits










Jen's bonnet looking great after Pat gave it the works with his new Pads and Pollish










Starting off no fancy phots just how it was on the day hive of activity trying all the gear, kid in sweet shop came to mind










After few passes on Green pad and PM1 Maxolen combo then onto white pad with PM2 and very nice result for an amature with a machine in his hands like me.










And a massive thanks to all that attended and the epic distances some traveled to be at the meet great day i had hope to do other's in future if anyone is up for it


----------



## Derekh929

Just a pic Jaf took on the day with the Gear Pat Came with did very well nice finish in did and i think this will do well

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31028971/Derek Pics/SAM_1155.JPG


----------



## CraigQQ

some nice photo's there :thumb:

Jaf needs a steadier hand on that last photo 

certainly a good turn around in a day (especially since we spent more time talking than working :lol


----------



## Spoony

So eh, group machine polish on my car next time? Lol


----------



## Mick

^^^ yours is silver, whats the point :lol:  :thumb:

your ibiza on the other hand...that could be interesting :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> some nice photo's there :thumb:
> 
> Jaf needs a steadier hand on that last photo
> 
> certainly a good turn around in a day (especially since we spent more time talking than working :lol


Great result in a day i would say understatement all hands had a go with the machine i believe , wish i had taken time to get a few more pic's glad Joseph got a few


----------



## Derekh929

Spoony said:


> So eh, group machine polish on my car next time? Lol


Sounds great but you may need 6 machines:lol: we had plenty of high end gear to play with thanks to Craig & Pat


----------



## Derekh929

Took some more today


----------



## martin_46

I hope to make a meet here Derek...just to check out your garage - wow! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

martin_46 said:


> I hope to make a meet here Derek...just to check out your garage - wow! :thumb:


Thanks Martin , i will give you a shout the next time we set up a meet in this area , or if someone else set's one up, Pat from Maxolen had a massive amount of kit to try out on the day it was great


----------



## afcbob

Must make the next one looked good and nice pics :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

afcbob said:


> Must make the next one looked good and nice pics :thumb:


Thanks yes will give you a shout when we have another was a great daythanks Derek:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Maxolen UK said:


> Thanks for your hospitality Derek, great to meet a few new guys and put names to faces. It was a monster road trip for a sunday but worth the banter, hows she looking this morning?


No thank you Pat it was a great to meet you and try out some of your new gear was well pleased as you see in the pic's and welcome to pop in anytime your up this way.


----------



## CraigQQ

car looks good derek :thumb:

how did you like the new dog dryer?


----------



## amiller

Just caught up with pictures- looks like a terrific day had by all. Certainly much more enjoyable to detail together- actually a very sociable hobby! 

To the next one! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> car looks good derek :thumb:
> 
> how did you like the new dog dryer?


Thanks , just about blew my son off his feet:lol: was like Clarkson testing the Ariel Atom
Seems great value for the money i paid really pleased need to locate extension hose, and i have someone onto making a nice wall mount :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

amiller said:


> Just caught up with pictures- looks like a terrific day had by all. Certainly much more enjoyable to detail together- actually a very sociable hobby!
> 
> To the next one! :thumb:


Have to agree with that Andy and yes here's to the next one, more pictures under Showroom section under sunday BMW Machine polish:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks , just about blew my son off his feet:lol: was like Clarkson testing the Ariel Atom
> Seems great value for the money i paid really pleased need to locate extension hose, and i have someone onto making a nice wall mount :thumb:


good idea :thumb: the aeolus wall mount is about £40-50!! ridiculous!


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> good idea :thumb: the aeolus wall mount is about £40-50!! ridiculous!


Yes Craig considering the machines can be had for about £80 to £90 do you know where to get extension hose for new one's stuggling with google, thanks Derek


----------



## amiller

Derekh929 said:


> Yes Craig considering the machines can be had for about £80 to £90 do you know where to get extension hose for new one's stuggling with google, thanks Derek


i have looked previously and think that any normal vacume hose could be made to fit. how to fit I have no idea, yet!


----------



## Derekh929

amiller said:


> i have looked previously and think that any normal vacume hose could be made to fit. how to fit I have no idea, yet!


I have a 32mm hose but would need a jubile clip on and worried the force blew it off and onto car or came into contact i may be looking for something for detailing and not drying car's surprised the company has not started saying they are car dryers and charging more for them


----------



## Derekh929

well guys Pat & Craig has expressed that they would be keen on another meet up before the winter set's in what does everyone else thing of this idea, i'm certainly keen on it if other's are to if i have time, coments welcome. I would be keen to see this new Maxolen Gear on a very bad interior on Nicies car and i'm sure Pat would be happy with any challenge put to him.


----------



## CraigQQ

the hose on the aeolus, the had part is fitting it to the direction/concentrator on the end as the part on the machine just twists on.

I kept meaning to look into it but never had the time!


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> the hose on the aeolus, the had part is fitting it to the direction/concentrator on the end as the part on the machine just twists on.
> 
> I kept meaning to look into it but never had the time!


This new one has a plastic collet that has a location clip at bottom that enters a recess on hose fitting, not a twist on this one , maybe wrong will have a look tonight again, thanks Derek


----------



## CraigQQ

ahhh.. mine just twists into place.. it just stretches the hose out as it goes in and uses the ridges to hold it in :thumb:

mine was bought about january though so maybe the older model?


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> ahhh.. mine just twists into place.. it just stretches the hose out as it goes in and uses the ridges to hold it in :thumb:
> 
> mine was bought about january though so maybe the older model?


Craig if i get a chance i will post it up , having problems with the wall mount as the one's you see online are for making it a fixture so guy next door and me was trying to design something to do the job without damaging the machine.


----------

